# GCSE exam awarding bodies



## Hellsbells (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how I'd find out the exam awarding bodies from GCSEs i took in 1995? 
I need to know them asap for a PGCE application I'm making, but I don't have a clue what they are. 

Help!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Have you got your certificates?


----------



## Hellsbells (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you got your certificates?



no


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (May 21, 2010)

Assuming you took them in England, possibilities are: 
the Northern Examinations and Assessment Board (NEAB) now part of AQA 
the Midlands Examinations Group (MEG) now part of OCR
the Associated Examination Board (AEB) now part of AQA
the Oxford and Cambridge Schools Examinations Board (OCSEB) now part of OCR
the University of London Examinations and Assessment Council (ULEAC) now part of EdExcel.

Any sound familiar?

If you dont know write to all three of the current ones (AQA, OCR and EdExcel) and ask them to do a search for you.


----------



## rioted (May 21, 2010)

Phone the school you were at and ask them. Then get in touch with that board (or their successor) and at a price they will send copies of your certificate to two _bona fide_ education establishments.

20 years ago it cost me £20 and I got one of the certificates sent to the school I was working - on the top it had "not to be handed to the candidate under any circumstances". Presumably they were hoping for more fees.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Where did you go to school? (not exact place - city/county)


----------



## Hellsbells (May 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where did you go to school? (not exact place - city/county)



Birmingham. 
I know some of the GCSEs were MEG, but i think some might have been NEAB aswell. I just can't remember. Or is it more likely all subjects would come under the same exam board 

Don't think I need the certificates. I just need to fill in the exam boards on the stupid online application thing otherwise I can't send it off.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2010)

Don't think they'll all be the same, I'm sure a couple of mine were Scottish boards, and I went to school in the SE, few years earlier though.

I reckon your best bet would be to phone OCR and AQA, like q_w_e_r_t_y suggested


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (May 21, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Birmingham.
> I know some of the GCSEs were MEG, but i think some might have been NEAB aswell. I just can't remember. Or is it more likely all subjects would come under the same exam board



Not necessarily, schools (in those days) would most usually have offered their local exam board's courses, but may change in some subjects because of a better or more suited course elsewhere.

Ring up AQA and OCR and see if they can do a search for you in their database.


----------



## rioted (May 21, 2010)

Hellsbells;10679281Don't think I need the certificates.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The college/uni will want sight of them. Especially the ones concerning maths and english. Like I said you pay the examining board to send the certificates. NOT to you.
> 
> The ONLY institution who has a record of all the exams you took is the school you were at. Phone and ask.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 21, 2010)

Just called them and it will cost £30 and take a minimum of 28 days. I need to send the application off before Monday!!! 

Am just going to have to have a huge hunt for my old Record of Achievement book where my certificates should be. The number of times I've moved house though, I doubt I'll find it. 
ARGHH


----------



## catinthehat (May 21, 2010)

I had this years ago when I applied for my pgce, not a chance of finding out - my old school didnt even exist anymore and I was a 'mature' applicant.  I wrote not known and there was no problem.  But this was Huddersfield Uni and about 20 years ago so this information may be next to useless.  Good luck though.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 21, 2010)

q_w_e_r_t_y said:


> Assuming you took them in England, possibilities are:
> the Northern Examinations and Assessment Board (NEAB) now part of AQA
> the Midlands Examinations Group (MEG) now part of OCR
> the Associated Examination Board (AEB) now part of AQA
> ...



AEB was A levels only back then iirc; SEG was their GCSE partner.

WJEC if you were in Wales.

It's *possible* they might have all been the same, although by 95 that was a lot rarer than it was 10 years earlier.


----------



## toggle (May 21, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Just called them and it will cost £30 and take a minimum of 28 days. I need to send the application off before Monday!!!
> 
> Am just going to have to have a huge hunt for my old Record of Achievement book where my certificates should be. The number of times I've moved house though, I doubt I'll find it.
> ARGHH



call the school and see if they have records of what exam boards they used at that time.


----------

